# New guy looking for a bike



## pknopp (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know why I haven't found this site earlier. I picked up an AMF Avenger 5 yesterday in need of a few parts and while looking, I landed here. I don't have many bikes but I've been looking for one in particular for good while. I'd love to find the AMF Renegade I had as a kid. O.K., don't laugh at the pic but here it is. (or was) 







 One wouldn't think it would be that hard to find. 3 speed. I'd pay a fair price or trade the Avenger I just picked up or even an Schwinn I have.


----------



## white trash (Mar 25, 2011)

Is the Renegade you are looking for a purple colored "Speedomatic"? Is it the twin top tube frame design or a three bar cantilever frame? I have a purple Renegade "Speedomatic" that is torn down for a restoration. I could be talked in to selling it or trading it when I am done with it. 

Let us know the model Renegade you are looking for and the exact color. That picture does not really show the details. There are not many nice Renegades out there anymore. They come up for sale every now and again but are not as easy to find as a Schwinn, Murray or Huffy.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'm not an expert on the lingo here. It was a single top bar. The bike was indeed purple. Nothing fancy. Single top bar, 3 speed, standard hand brakes. 

 I've found later Renegade's but not like the one above. I don't recall the "SPeedomatic" but it's possible.


----------



## hstavn (Apr 26, 2011)

i found a purple renegade in an old semi trailor at my friends shop i am going back tomorrow i will check on it for you. i can get a pic and see if its the one. the one i saw had no front tire or rim, but that shouldnt be a problem


----------



## 68avenger5 (May 26, 2011)

Check on ebay for avenger 5 parts as they do show up,I have two but not many extra parts.


----------



## Jaque (May 31, 2011)

The image is nice and i think the bike is in good condition and there is nothing to laugh. In fact i liked it and it is of good worth.


----------

